# Never got this response from someone



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

Today I had a bridal shower at my house for my cousin. 
Her finance's family and I started talking about dogs, because my cousin's finance had a GSD named duke. 
I started talking about my 2, being a proud dog mom lol and my cousin mentioned titan has "special needs"
Normally when I explain megaE and how we take care of him, blending his food and his Bailey chair everyone thinks it's cute and how nice I am to go that far from him or how much patience I have. 

Today the response was, wow that's way too much work
For a dog.. If that were me I'd have taken him straight to the shelter... This lady has a dog too. 

So, I tried not to show I was offended and just tried to explain that once in a routine, it's a fairly easy process and I make food
Once a day and he's eager to sit in his chair. 

She then responded with, now your going to have to keep him for his entire life.. That's like 10 years.... 

I wanted to ask how long she kept dogs.. I didn't realize there was a time limit.. 

I just replied with, well we don't plan on children so these are our children. My husband has no problem building dog chairs for him. 

I've gotten a lot of, I would have returned to the breeder, etc... 
Never gotten the shelter answer.. 
I'll put that in my book of crazy people. Lol


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

You really don't need to explain anything to people. You love your dog, you made a commitment and you choose to take care of the dog. The world would be a much better place if there were more if you and less of them in it.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Woooooow! It amazes me sometimes how much people give away about their character with comments like that. Thanks goodness they got a healthy dog, although let's hope it never gets old or needs any special care. :/


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Well good on you. I am happy that Titan has someone like you to care for him and anything that comes around the corner. Some people just don't understand our love for our dogs. I just accept that and move on. My Titan has many food allergies and I had a similar response when I was researching food after food finding what's right for him. Finding, food, treats, etc. My coworker said it was too much and he'd just feed him whatever he got and the dog would be itchy.. because it was too much work. He had dogs too. Everyone has their own idea of what dogs are to them, right or wrong, and we can only hope those people don't end up with a dog that does need extra help.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

My son's dog, Daisy, is going blind at 11. My son and his wife take such good care of her. She is a cherished family member. I was at the vet this week, and someone whose dog has eye troubles said she would have put Daisy down. I was trying to say to this person that eye troubles are not the end of the road. But again, it is for some dogs. 

Thank you, DTS, for giving Titan a good home and a good life!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Having been on the "receiving end" of M-E dog in a shelter who was too much work for somebody who dumped him, I know these people exist. The only thing that surprises me is that she said it out loud with no shame. For "those" people, "care" is throwing cheap kibble in a bowl, patting the dog's head, and going on with life. If they don't like the dog they've got, they get rid of it and buy another one. Thank goodness there are others like YOU who treasure these dogs and help them thrive. 

Moriah, I have a totally blind dog who doesn't even perceive light. PM me if your son needs any help or suggestions about living with blind dogs. Mine has been through OB classes with sighted dogs, some nose work classes, goes hiking in the Rocky Mountains with us on family vacations, romps in dog parks, chases squirrels by sound, and even attended a black tie dog-friendly gala (and went on stage to get a "dog of the year" award). He's kind of a well known character around town. He _rocks _at life. He's not special needs, and he's _definitely_ not a pity case. He just goes through life a little differently, using his nose and ears more. Blindness doesn't have to mean any loss of quality of life for an active dog.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Shelter. 
Wow.
I hope someone doesn't toss her in a very low-end nursing home when she gets old...


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

I've long-since accepted that there are people like this in the world, but it honestly makes me wonder WHY they even bother getting animals when they see them as disposable?

It's like people that have kids when they don't even like them. What is the point? If you're going to get a pet then you need to COMMIT to it. It's not like anyone is forcing these cold-hearted people to have pets, yet they do it anyway. It makes no sense.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Some "people" don't deserve an answer nor would they understand one that did not put there needs convenience or whatever first!

Sometimes it's just that simple! But as you can see here... the good do in fact outnumber the bad!!

"We" just don't get the same PR!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Unfortunately, we are becoming a disposable society where many people don't want to have to wait for, work for or care about anything but their own selfish gratification. Spoiled children masquerading as adults, everything is always about "Me, Me, Me." They "love" you until your health fails, you lose your job or your husband deserts you and then you are on your own. Some will turn their backs on their parents, their spouses, their siblings and even their children, so I guess we shouldn't be surprised when they dispose of their pets. These kind of people make me furious sometimes and yet really, they are to be pitied. Because sooner or later, trouble comes to everyone and when it does, they will be alone.

On the other hand, there are still great many people, such as yourself, and others on this board who believe that love is as much of a verb as a noun. People who will do whatever they have to do to help someone they love and never even count the cost. In the end, we are the lucky ones.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

"She then responded with, now your going to have to keep him for his entire life.. That's like 10 years.... 

I wanted to ask how long she kept dogs.. I didn't realize there was a time limit.."

This statement amazed and shocked me. When I adopt an animal it is for that animal's entire life and most people on here agree I believe. Sometimes rehoming is needed in emergencies but I'm sure no one here goes on to get a dog thinking "well if it gets inconvenient I'll just drop it off at the shelter". The woman that made this statement may not have children but if she does I wonder if they plan to drop her off at a nursing home when she gets to be too much trouble. It is sad that this line of thought even occurs. My animals are my family and are treated as such. Nothing is too good for them. Going to spend the day with my dog, bathing, brushing, and blow drying this afternoon after a romp in the pool. She has a rough life! LOL!


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeah she had a daughter with her. 
The lady boasted about how she had a terrier... The "toto" dog from the wizard of oz. 
and that it was extremely submissive to her husband and that it would "punish itself" by jumping in the pool. 
My first thought was.. Your husband hits the dog.. 
Sure enough the little girl piped up and said daddy hits the dog all the time and he kicked it across the room once.. 
Which then embarrassed the lady and was like no he doesn't.. And the little girl replied, yes he does it saw him do it.. 
Yeah.... That's normal. No thanks.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

pyratemom said:


> "She then responded with, now your going to have to keep him for his entire life.. That's like 10 years....
> 
> I wanted to ask how long she kept dogs.. I didn't realize there was a time limit.."
> 
> This statement amazed and shocked me. When I adopt an animal it is for that animal's entire life and most people on here agree I believe. Sometimes rehoming is needed in emergencies but I'm sure no one here goes on to get a dog thinking "well if it gets inconvenient I'll just drop it off at the shelter". The woman that made this statement may not have children but if she does I wonder if they plan to drop her off at a nursing home when she gets to be too much trouble. It is sad that this line of thought even occurs. My animals are my family and are treated as such. Nothing is too good for them. Going to spend the day with my dog, bathing, brushing, and blow drying this afternoon after a romp in the pool. She has a rough life! LOL!


 Most dogs do not stay w/ their original owners . rehoming and shelters as well as just dumping is far to common. My family and my husbands family think I'm crazy for doing what we do with rescues and medical care. If Ive told once I've been told often to just put Lucky down . Depending on my mood at the time I've tried explaining, called them names or just told them to shut up. There are a great many people who feel like we do but just as many who don't .They also like many folks believe their opinion is a fact. Its sad be these folks get dogs all the time. I think your a great dog mom and Titan is blessed to have you and your husband.

OP I don't want to derail the thread but what's a Bailey chair,PM me if you want.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

DTS, sorry that happened on such a glorious ocassion. If I posted any comments on that subject, I would be banned.....


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

A Bailey chair is like a doggie high chair. It keeps the dog in a begging position or a sit pretty position. 
The food bowl is placed snout height and he eats his "mush" sitting up so the esophagus is straight and the food heads straight down. Gravity helps push the food down into the stomach since the esophageal muscles aren't strong enough to do so. He then sits like that 10-15 mins after eating and drinking to help the food go down. 
Bailey Chairs for dogs, canine megaesophagus, megaesop


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

newlie said:


> Unfortunately, we are becoming a disposable society where many people don't want to have to wait for, work for or care about anything but their own selfish gratification. Spoiled children masquerading as adults, everything is always about "Me, Me, Me." They "love" you until your health fails, you lose your job or your husband deserts you and then you are on your own. Some will turn their backs on their parents, their spouses, their siblings and even their children, so I guess we shouldn't be surprised when they dispose of their pets. These kind of people make me furious sometimes and yet really, they are to be pitied. Because sooner or later, trouble comes to everyone and when it does, they will be alone.
> 
> On the other hand, there are still great many people, such as yourself, and others on this board who believe that love is as much of a verb as a noun. People who will do whatever they have to do to help someone they love and never even count the cost. In the end, we are the lucky ones.


This^^^^


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Doesn't surprise me a bit. I get told on a daily basis that I should have dumped Shadow, and really her issues are more about management now, although the vet bills were pretty hefty when she was younger. 

The only time I was ever shocked was when I was told to have her pts and get a better dog.

People suck, I have come to terms with it.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

People vary widely on what they will spend how much on. Is this really news to anyone here? Really, there's a limit as to what I spend on cars (never have bought a new one) and all sorts of things. Not so much on health care for the animals.
Other people buy expensive cars, "first run" clothes, etc. - some will also spend a lot on health care, others won't. People have different priorities.


----------



## Blondi's Revenge (Jan 31, 2015)

DTS said:


> Today I had a bridal shower at my house for my cousin.
> Her finance's family and I started talking about dogs, because my cousin's finance had a GSD named duke.
> I started talking about my 2, being a proud dog mom lol and my cousin mentioned titan has "special needs"
> Normally when I explain megaE and how we take care of him, blending his food and his Bailey chair everyone thinks it's cute and how nice I am to go that far from him or how much patience I have.
> ...


Why didn't you? After hearing "Now you're going to have to keep him for his entire life. That's like 10 years" . . that seems like the only logical response. It certainly wouldn't have to be said in a way that offends anyone but a very relevant question


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Well, if her evil spouse is kicking a tiny terrier across a room, or into a pool, the dog's life span probably won't be very long.  

Stories like this remind me of a conversation I had once with very successful prosecutor of animal-related crimes -- he told me that when ever there's case involving animal cruelty, he's almost always found there's also a woman or a child also being abused in the same home. If that man is abusing the tiny, vulnerable dog, there's a chance that the family has a lot of dark secrets.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Both the emergency vet and my regular vet said that most owners would have put Brennan down due to his severe hip dysplasia. I was sick just hearing that. It never crossed my mind to do anything but make him better. His life is so much more precious then money.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Sabis mom said:


> The only time I was ever shocked was when I was told to have her pts and get a better dog.
> 
> People suck, I have come to terms with it.


OMG!! That would have warranted a tongue lashing!!!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Chip18 said:


> OMG!! That would have warranted a tongue lashing!!!


 It was my husband who said it. I told him they did not make better!

I cried for an hour, he moved out a week later.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

middleofnowhere said:


> People vary widely on what they will spend how much on. Is this really news to anyone here? Really, there's a limit as to what I spend on cars (never have bought a new one) and all sorts of things. Not so much on health care for the animals.
> Other people buy expensive cars, "first run" clothes, etc. - some will also spend a lot on health care, others won't. People have different priorities.


This doesn't seem to have anything to do with money. The OP was told by someone (whose business it was not) that since her dog requires special help with eating, it was "too much work" and she should turn the dog into a shelter. The dog's food has to be blended and he has to sit in a special chair, how much time does that take? If someone says they love you and yet won't spend 15-20 minutes out of their day to take care of you when you are sick, then yes, you are right. There is something very wrong with their priorities.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

DTS said:


> Today I had a bridal shower at my house for my cousin.
> Her finance's family and I started talking about dogs, because my cousin's finance had a GSD named duke.
> I started talking about my 2, being a proud dog mom lol and my cousin mentioned titan has "special needs"
> Normally when I explain megaE and how we take care of him, blending his food and his Bailey chair everyone thinks it's cute and how nice I am to go that far from him or how much patience I have.
> ...


I think what she said to you in your own home was very rude.

I understand her view to a point. I would take on whatever special care I could manage for my dog, and I would do my best to do it well. That's knowing her and having a relationship with her and making a commitment to her wellbeing. Having my much loved dog with me is my normal. That being said, I would not knowingly take on a new dog with health or behavioral issues. That isn't something I would decide to volunteer for, so I get that.

From this woman's perspective, she doesn't have a dog with issues, and she can't imagine dealing with it as her normal, relative to the normal she has now. That's completely valid and doesn't make her a monster. She expressed herself insensitively when she should have just kept her mouth shut, but that rudeness and the disrespect of saying this to you when she was a guest in your home are the only crimes I have clear evidence of here.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

DTS said:


> A Bailey chair is like a doggie high chair. It keeps the dog in a begging position or a sit pretty position.
> The food bowl is placed snout height and he eats his "mush" sitting up so the esophagus is straight and the food heads straight down. Gravity helps push the food down into the stomach since the esophageal muscles aren't strong enough to do so. He then sits like that 10-15 mins after eating and drinking to help the food go down.
> Bailey Chairs for dogs, canine megaesophagus, megaesop


Thanks DTS . I did google it but your explanation ismuch clearer.


----------

